# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Fuschlaufenposition auf dem ISonic, 96 Liter

## spinouter

Mal ne Frage an ISonic und Slalomboardfahrer. Wo habt ihr eure Fuschlaufen positioniert?
Ich fahre einen Isonic von 2008 und habe im Moment die Schlaufen ganz hinten. Bei strkerem Wind neigt das Board dann zum Abheben. Ich bin 1,88m gro und berlege, ob etwas weiter auseinander und mehr nach vorne dabei Abhilfe schaffen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen.

----------


## Steini_Surfer

Du kannst das Abheben verhindern indem du folgende Sachen nderst:
Kleiner Finne -> Wenig Lift
Mast Fu weiter vorne -> Mehr Anpressdruck
Fuschlaufen weiter vorne -> Auch mehr Anpressdruck
Gabelbaumwieter runter -> Weniger Gewicht auf dem Segel mehr auf dem Board

Ich wrde dir empfehlen die kleinere Finne zu nehmen, da das die Geschwindigkeit erhht.
Deine Fschlaufen sollte auch ganz hinten bleiben,damit du weniger benetzte Flche am Heck hast, was auch mehr Speedbringt.

----------


## starboardcarve

Hallo , genau mit dem selben Problem kmpfe ich auch wenn auch in einer anderen Volumenklasse 
Bin vom Freerider auf ein SL Board umgestiegen ( F2 SX 81 ) dachte rauf und ab - Denkste - 
meine Nose stellt sich auch immer Richtung Himmel .
Kann mich nur anschlieen , wenn die Finne zu lang gleitest Du schnell an jedoch bei zuviel Power 
fhrt das Board ber die Finne ( Liftet ) Mastspur nach vorne Tampen ggfs. weiter hinten ansetzen 
Mit den Schlaufen das ist so ne Sache eigentlich fhrt man sie auf SL Boards weit hinten ,
bin jedoch auch nicht so fit auf dem SL werde dieses Jahr weiter ben 
PS hatte Finne 54 , 52 , und 46 bei 8.5 - 9.8 montiert und kann nur sagen das es bei der 46 glatt
auf dem Wasser lag nur fr 9.8 bissel klein . Suche nun eine 48 dann sollte es klappen 

LG jojo .

----------


## speedjunkie

vielleicht findest du hier auch noch was Interessantes: 

http://www.surf-magazin.de/fahrtechn...speedsurfen-2/

PDF Datei downloaden

Gru

----------

